# Ever seen a funny 40K poster. Post it here!



## Stephen_Newman

Basically I know there are a lot of funny 40K poster like materials and after seeing a couple recently I wondered just how many there are and what ones people have seen. If you do see one take the time to put it up here.

Heres a couple I found recently (hope they turn up)


----------



## Dies Irae

This one is pretty well known


----------



## Gothic

i have few of them.


----------



## Epidemius

love this one:


----------



## Epidemius

just remembered another awesome one:


----------



## Iron_Freak220

I like this one


----------



## Kreuger

There's a similar thread somewhere else on here.
But here are a few funny ones I didn't make but saved because they were hilarious.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Akhara'Keth




----------



## Dawnstar

A few that I have collected:

(Note: There is a difference between the Khorne pictures)


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

Too much dead meme. Too much dead meme.:hang1:

Administering pollution dilution.


----------



## Geist

>


Hope you like them.


----------



## Biellann

Akhara'Keth said:


>


Is it sad when I first saw this one (not in this thread), that I said:
"That's not a Falcon, that's a Wave Serpent."


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Never sen that Michael Jackson one before. That gets +rep from me!


----------



## SGMAlice

Some one is still using Windows XP... tut tut  Shame on you, Silly Space Marines.
Even you are not immune to the mind numbing power that is Microsoft.

SGMAlice


----------



## mynameisgrax

I am really going to miss the old rules for this guy.


----------



## BananaKing

We need some variety so how about some tyranid ones ;D


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Even though this thread has been repeated and I've seen practically every image on this page at least twice before, (the ork one is about twenty times, and counting) apart from the Necron one, they're still pretty good. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Azzagorn

URL=http://img218.imageshack.us/i/t2vrwkhdrsahckhpzvztj4xyg9.jpg/]







[/URL]


----------



## Wusword77

Some that I have lying around.


----------



## Doelago

*Heresy!*

Who ever made that one is now an enemy of the Imperium, for he has no rights to declare someone or something as being heresy.


----------



## Khorothis

Hmmm...



















And lastly, back in those days nobody remembers anymore:


----------



## Ljudas

View attachment 11742


View attachment 11743


View attachment 11744


View attachment 11745


----------



## Doelago

Disco Tau, lol. :laugh:


----------



## VX485

Red rage, ROFL


----------

